# Options for extending base of micro mill (X1)?



## wolfsburged (Jan 31, 2017)

I have an older Harbor Freight Micro Mill, basically the Sieg X1. It seems to have been discontinued and has less support than the more common Mini Mill / X2.

I've had it awhile and my biggest complaint is the table size and travel. I have considered selling it and going to an X2 but not sure that the upgrade will net me as much as I would like for the cost. I have a full set of tooling for it in 2MT as well which would not transfer to the X2.

Little Machine Shop used to sell an extended Y travel base and still sells an extended X table kit. The combination of which essentially converts to Super X1 spec and is pretty close to the extended X2 table size, without the other downsides of the X2 head system.

This is the discontinued Y travel base:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2297
Was $89.95 (too bad!)

However it appears I might be able to piece it together with these parts:
3641 Nut, Y-Axis $ 14.19   
3138 Saddle, Super X1 Micro Mill $ 71.22  
2719 Base $ 71.22  
2720 Gib, Y-axis $ 3.51  
3133 Screw, Y-Axis Extended $ 18.47  
2642 Long Table Kit, Micro Mill $89.95
Total $268.56 plus some misc hardware

Alternatively, would it be possible to use a complete X2 XY table assembly and bolt my X1 column on? I would think at worst a small adapter plate would be all it would take? A few new tapped holes?
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5013&category=-269978449
$329.95

Secondly, long term I would like to investigate adding CNC to this mill. Ideally I want something along the lines of a fancy XYZ power feed, and I imagine something with conversational CNC and/or jog pendant would accomplish most of what I want. I don't do any production work so I mostly want to be able to do layout/measuring functions of a DRO with power feeds. I think that the cost of implementing stepper motors and such would be less or equal to installing a DRO and three standard/commercial power feeds.

There are ball screw kits available for the X2 which is a small plus perhaps to going that route. I can make my own motor mounts and handle the stepper motors, electronics, etc. 

So am I crazy? Anyone done something similar?


----------



## wolfsburged (Jan 31, 2017)

Actually it appears this is what I would need:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3860


----------



## MikeinFresno (Jan 31, 2017)

if your bolt spacing is the same as the table above that would be such a windfall, but if not you could mock up an adaptor to fit the pieces together with ease.


----------



## higgite (Jan 31, 2017)

wolfsburged said:


> Actually it appears this is what I would need:
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3860


I would say that looks promising. That base is for the Super X1, which has a tilting column, as opposed to the solid column on the X1. I'm sure Chris at LMS could tell you if you would need to make an adapter plate or if it is a direct fit for the X1.

Tom


----------



## wolfsburged (Jan 31, 2017)

Got home and took some measurements based on the drawing provided on the Super X1 base. It doesn't bolt up but it won't take more than a simple adapter plate to make work. 

The X2 table I think will take a lot more work, as there is not the right size/shape pad in the rear to start with, and I don't want to cantilever the column. Other option would be to use the base from a solid column conversion but that is starting to get excessively complicated.

Super X1 table size and travel is equal or better than Super X2 table anyway.

Only downside would be that if I went ball screws in the future fitting that would be difficult and limited to small (maybe 8mm?) screw/nut combo.


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 1, 2017)

I've had my LMS High-Torque for years now and one of the benefits over the HF/Seig models was it came with the three groove table, among other things.  You may want to consider selling yours before sinking a bunch of money into it and scale up to what you really need.  Just a thought.


----------

